
Improving user support requests using GitHub's API - Amorymeltzer
http://archetyped.com/know/guided-github-reports/
======
rickhanlonii
tl;dr: No API needed. In a link to create a new issue you can URL encode the
title and body to pre-fill the form:

[https://github.com/archetyped/winning-user-
support/issues/ne...](https://github.com/archetyped/winning-user-
support/issues/new?title=Issue%3A%20&body=%23%23%20Description%20of%20issue%0A%0A%0A%23%23%20URL%20of%20page%20exhibiting%20the%20issue%0A%0A%0A%23%23%20Web%20Browser\(s\)%20that%20exhibit%20the%20issue%0A%0A%0A%23%23%20Installed%20Software%20Version%0A%0A)

